# espanto



## rodriguez_rm

Nel verso:
nuestros modelos de espanto 

espanto secondo vo icome andrebbe tradotto ?

terrore puo andare bene ?


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao.

Di cosa si parla innanzitutto? Qual è il contesto?


----------



## rodriguez_rm

E' l'ultimo verso di una poesia; ecco la poesia

LOS DETECTIVES HELADOS

*x---x*
Soñé con detectives perdidos

en el espejo convexo de los Arnolfini: 
nuestra época, nuestras perspectivas, 
nuestros modelos del Espanto.


----------



## gbf

le nostre raffigurazioni/rappresentazioni della paura.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Le nostre proiezioni sarebbe fuori luogo ?
Prima si parla di specchio


----------



## gbf

Secondo me sì. Si sta parlando di immagini, modelli, riferimenti, construzioni sociali e quindi proiezioni va bene.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Grazie gbf;  speriamo che qualcun altro abbia altri sugegrimenti tenuto conto che si tratta di una poesia


----------



## ursu-lab

rodriguez_rm said:


> Le nostre proiezioni sarebbe fuori luogo ?
> Prima si parla di specchio


Lo specchio degli Arnolfini è questo.

Non si tratta di proiezioni, ma proprio di "modelli" di un ritratto.
Io direi o "modello" o, al massimo, "rappresentazione".

"Espanto" può essere "Paura" o anche "Sgomento"


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Ma scusa nello specchio 
http://www.itctosi.va.it/SPECIALI/MANCINI/specchio.htm
che cosa si vede?
per l'appunto:
nuestra época, nuestras perspectivas, 
nuestros modelos del Espanto. 		

Non credo che si tratta di "modelli" cioè di persone che posano per il pittore
nella spiegazione del quadro si dice
Proprio lo specchio, posto al centro del quadro, sembra proporre un'idea della pittura come duplicazione della realtà: nonostante la deformazione dell'immagine prodotta dalla sua superficie convessa, infatti, arricchisce il quadro di un nuovo punto di vista, consentendoci di vedere la stanza con i due sposi anche da dietro e di scoprire le figure di chi li sta osservando: presumibilmente il pittore (sicché questo sarebbe un minuscolo autoritratto!) e il vero e proprio testimone delle nozze.


----------



## ursu-lab

Era solo perché "proiezione" ha un significato preciso dal punto di vista psicologico e non vedo il collegamento con il contenuto della poesia. Io userei un più generico "rappresentazione", ma la mia è comunque solo un'opinione.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Beh certo stiamo discutendo. C'e' anche un problema di stile della poesia. 
Il modello è una proiezione della realtà. Come per esempio la prospettiva. 
Nell ospecchio viene proiettata una realtà deformata. Questo il mio ragionamento


----------



## ursu-lab

rodriguez_rm said:


> Il modello è una proiezione della realtà.



Scusa, ma perché una proiezione? Il modello non è una rappresentazione o una *riproduzione/imitazione*? 
Comunque la poesia parla di un sogno, e il sogno è alla base della psicoanalisi. E in psicoanalisi la "proiezione" è:

*5* (_psicoan_.) meccanismo di difesa per cui il soggetto non  accetta come propri determinati impulsi, desideri o pensieri che lo  disturbano, e li attribuisce ad altri o li scarica su un oggetto  esterno.

Non vedo il nesso. Anche perché, d'altra parte, nemmeno l'autore usa il termine "proyección", che in spagnolo esiste e ha lo stesso significato:
*3.     * f. En el psicoanálisis, atribución a otra persona de los defectos o intenciones que alguien no quiere reconocer en sí mismo.


----------



## 0scar

Io direi "le nostre modelli dello Spavento"


----------



## gatogab

rodriguez_rm said:


> E' l'ultimo verso di una poesia; ecco la poesia
> 
> LOS DETECTIVES HELADOS
> 
> *x---x*
> en el espejo convexo de los Arnolfini:
> nuestra época, nuestras perspectivas,
> nuestros modelos del Espanto.


 
*Ci provo:* (consapevole che nessuno me l'ha chiesto)

*x---x*
nello specchio deformante Degli Arnolfini
nostro tempo, nostre esperanze, 
nostri modelli DEL MALE


----------

